
Secret Republicans in Silicon Valley - prostoalex
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/04/closeted-conservatives-of-the-high-tech-heartland/390048/?single_page=true
======
forgottenpass
I'm fairly liberal, but the political discussion in the tech-adjacent, tech-
related crowds has made me incredibly sympathetic to my Southern relatives'
attitudes towards the mainstream left. It's not fun to be treated as a
heretic.

There are issues where I find myself to the left of mainstream progressives,
but if/when I voice those opinions, I find myself lumped in with the right for
simply disagreeing with the talking points from low-rent blogs.

Fox News is rightly considered a laughing stock among the left. But imagine if
they started a new brand, repackaged for an online, younger, left-leaning
crowd. It'd be indistinguishable from dozens of existing high-prominence left
leaning news websites. It's killing our ability to productively disagree.

------
malandrew
The feeling I'm getting is that the left has become mainstream enough to have
attracted enough ignoramuses that it is fostering as many jerks as the right
has fostered for years. Populism that leans in favor of your political views
is a form of power, because there is power in numbers, and while it's not
absolute power, it's still corrupts, just not absolutely.

Me? I've not be a fan of most policies from the right, but now I'm no longer a
fan of many of the policies from the left.

While I don't agree with everything here are a bunch of interesting ideas from
this blog post that resonate with me:

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/04/22/right-is-the-new-
left/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/04/22/right-is-the-new-left/)

